# LSX Jeep Willys



## gconnoyer (Sep 15, 2013)

Did a shoot for a feature in a magazine yesterday of a badass LSX swapped Jeep.
The guy really took his time with this thing and did alot of cool detail stuff. Ammo cans for speaker boxes, shifter cover, etc.. 
Anyway here are some of the pictures. I'm just posting a few, here is the link to the full gallery - Greg Connoyer | Justin Miller's LSX Jeep


----------



## Braineack (Sep 15, 2013)

awesome shots.  but that thing is blowing my mind.  any idea on the weight?  cant be much.


----------



## gconnoyer (Sep 15, 2013)

Id guess right around 2000 lol but I'll testify to it pulling the wheels from a roll on just a 75shot


----------

